# Waterless valeting business advice



## speedfight (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi im thinking so starting waterless mobile valeting. Has anyone do this? or has any got any advice (E.G. products to use, getting up and running.)


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=9987

Have a read of above link..... posted a good few years ago but still some very relevant information to be had  good luck if you do decide to give it a go :thumb:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Depends how waterless you are thinking of going and where you are based but a lot of the waterless products I,ve tried only work on a dry car so you,d struggle on a damp/rainy day early morning late afternoon in the winter/autumn. Most waterless proiducts are also not really designed to clean 
heavily dirty cars so if you're in a rural area(as i am) then its not going to shift mud and grit.


----------



## speedfight (Jul 16, 2010)

im in sheffield pal, i no i may have to prewash some cars but as waterless as possible.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You certainly have the same idea as myself as the waterless is the only area that you could stand to have some success as regular stuff is up against it with all the £5 washes about as most people simply dont care about there car.
Alas i cant see this working in our area since most of our water comes from bore holes folk are not so bothered about the water usage.
Great idea but dont think this area can support it certainly not as a bussiness.
Although not waterless the ONR is great for cutting down on water and only using a bit more water is simply to wash the car in sections like you do with onr but with regular shampoo and use demon shine or other rinse aid rather than rinsing.
I Did this recently.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=203613

Winter ONR test...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=197465


----------



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm trying to do the same. I'm using Spray'n'Shine which I find gives really good results.

Regarding ONR, am I right in thinking you can use it with the same method as a waterless wash, but it just needs to be diluted, hence the reason it's not called waterless?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Concho said:


> Regarding ONR, am I right in thinking you can use it with the same method as a waterless wash, but it just needs to be diluted, hence the reason it's not called waterless?


Yes, but only on already well protected paint and not if there's any salt!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Lowiepete said:


> Yes, but only on already well protected paint and not if there's any salt!
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Just what the ONR Sensei says...:thumb:


----------

